# What kind of Pigeons are these?



## Mell (Sep 13, 2017)

Would you say these birds are West of England tumblers or Old Dutch tumblers? Thanks


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Mell,

Beautiful birds! 

It is hard to tell the breed,since I am no expert. From the longer neck of the pigeon on the right, it might be WoE tumbler.

Both pigeons look very nice and are definitely fancy breeds; feathered feet.

The 1 on the left looks younger....does it have a different beak length than the 1 on the right? I cant tell, maybe its the angle of the pic.

Good Luck.


----------



## lymhla1 (May 4, 2018)

Please tell me where I can find and buy them. They're so cute


----------

